# Harness for tracking vs nose work suggestions



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Are they different? 

I seem to think that the ring you clip onto would be better set further back for tracking, where nose work, you might want it more to the front toward the shoulders?

Can anyone make suggestions for both types (if they are different), or is there one that has different ring settings for the leash to attach? I am doing more nose work at this point, but want to do tracking as well.

I'd prefer a harness that goes over the head and clips under the girth area as opposed to a step through

Thanks!


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

A good place to shop for harnesses or anything else for the working dog is Ray Allen.com good selections and decent prices. Good luck.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a plain Lupine Roman harness for nose work and a leather tracking harness for tracking. I prefer two different harnesses so that my dog distinguishes the equipment.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do IPO tracking which is done with a 33' line and a fursaver. No harnesses allowed.

For Nosework I use the Julius K9 Beltharness for ORTs/trials. In training I often switch up collars/harnesses depending on where I am (often just placing hides on a whim). I use most of my equipment for multiple purposes and don't want to rely on equipment to cue (or confuse) my dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I kind of like this one GHOST Series - Kinetic Dog Harness | Police Dog Harness | SWAT Dog Harness | Grey Dog Harness | Gray Dog Harness | Ray Allen Manufacturing

I guess I could use it for both.

I'm not doing IPO although I want to train the IPO style of tracking (if I can ever find someone to help me!) I do have a fur saver, but I find it awkward for tracking. I don't mind her knowing when she's wearing a harness that she is working, although I doubt she cares what she's wearing.  

I am currently using a harness that comes with a backpack, but took the pouches off (they unclip) and I hate it. lol The clip is too far back and there's no handle, sometimes my dog needs a handle. lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is mine. I've also used this harness for flyball and protection training. This was a nosework trial. I think he's also wearing his normal leather "every day" collar, but sometimes I prefer a harness for nosework so he's not getting tripped up in slack line.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, your dog is gorgeous!! What brand of harness is that?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's the one I said earlier, Julius K9 beltharness.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh sorry! *reads for comprehension* 

Thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No prob, love that harness, works for just about everything b/c it's super strong (it has a crash test on YouTube) but simple, doesn't have bulky chest plates or the "saddle" thing on the back.


----------

